# Cross your fingers for me, please



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so excited!!!! I have two job interviews tomarrow! I've been sooooo down because I didn't have any responses to the dozen resumes I sent out two weeks ago. I was really rather bummed out and worried (feeling middle age, etc...).


But now I have 2 glorious interview, both really interesting positions....and now I'm nervous and jumping for joy at the same time. All those horrible "what ifs" and don't forget to phrase things correctly, what to wear, what to bring, what to ask things are running thru my mind. 

It's going to be hard to sleep tonight. Yeh! So please cross your fingers for me, I REALLY REALLY MISS BAKING and hope someone wants me!!!:bounce: 

Sorry, I just had to share...I hope I hope I hope.......


----------



## lumpia (Sep 21, 2002)

My fingers are crossed for you and I'll say some extra prayers too. Keep us posted!:bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hey Wendy, I'm sending good vibes your way. Knock 'em dead, and get the job! And don't forget to tell us about it!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Anybody who wants to talk to YOU must have great taste!!! Keep breathing, be truthful, and knock their socks off!!!!!!!!!!!! (That's easy: just tell then what you can do.    )


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Break a leg, Wendy.
Show 'em your stuff!
Best wishes!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Thinkin' happt thoughts to for you... best of luck! Smile and be nice, nice, nice!
Keep us posted!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

What exciting news! Actually, I'd say that these days that's not a terrible rate of resume to interview. I hope to hear about the lucky winner/employer soon!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Lots of luck! Let us know the outcomes!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Wendy,

Good luck with your interviews.

Just be yourself and show dignified confidence.

I'll also send you some funky happy vibes.......

Passion conditioned with expereance is worth it's weight in gold.

Go get em :bounce:


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Sending you a (((((((hug)))))))) Wendy. Best of luck....
Sandy


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Your only problem is going to be deciding who YOU wanna work for!!! Good Luck.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Good luck Wendy, I am positive that everything will go well for you.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Good luck W, just tell them you whisk really hard and chop really fast 

All the best,

Kuan


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank-you, thank-you, it's sooooo great to be apart of a place with such warm friendly people!

.......I must have woke up 5 times last night I hope this coffee works.......you'd think at my age I wouldn't get so worked up over interviews, but I do.

Thanks for all the advice I've recieved here over the last 3 or 4 years! I'm going to try to keep all that wisdom in mind with each interview.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Congratulations Wendy! Break an egg!!!

I hope all went well and you have good news!!!!!!!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I would be worried about the one who doesn't get you.

Personally, I hope you don't get either one and you talk your Husband into moving here so we can work together.
Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Go to Dallas already, Wendy! He's been offering you a job for years!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Good luck W.!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I've told him: I'll move there asap if I could snow ski in the area..... 

Thanks guys. I got offered both jobs. I went with the country club position over the bakery. Because.....the club is far more gourmet, with larger variety of products and skills used. The bakery was baking out of the bucket, low cost, high volume (which isn't all bad) just not what I MOST enjoy doing.....But I met a really nice owner who I hope to remain in contact with. So it was a GOOD day!

P.S. I start at the club this morning.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

What? Instant hire?! Wow...

Gratz 

Kuan


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Wonderful news! :bounce:


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Congratulations!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## lumpia (Sep 21, 2002)

Congratulations! I'm glad that everything worked out for you! Keep us posted on how your job goes, ok?:bounce:


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Wendy,congratulations on the new job. 
They obviously thought that you were clearly the most talented person for the post.We all know that anyway!!!
I had my fingers crossed for you,but ran into trouble when i crossed my eyes.:crazy: 
Best wishes,Leo.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Fabulous News!!! Many Congratulations!!!


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

CONGRATULAZIONI WENDY!

And, as we Italians say..."IN BOCCA AL LUPO"!:roll: 

Pongi


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Congratulations from me as well. I get this feeling that with the holiday season coming up, being new, AND in a Country Club we likely won't be hearing from you as much for awhile. I hope it's all you wanted and more.
Best of luck.

C.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Flinging all sorts of good mojo your way - :chef: 

Chiffy


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow, thanks for all the good wishes....I seem to have caught a few lucky ones. 

I interviewed on Wed. started on Thurs. , truthfully I know I just got lucky. Their pastry chef left last sat. and I had just mailed my resume. I think they took the first person that came their way. It's weird but I never even had an interview at either place. Both just told me about them and asked if I wanted the jobs. Not one personal question asked (all my worry over nothing). Geez, maybe I did alright on my resume....?

Your right Chrose, you probably won't hear much from me this season. They have about 4 times the business my last place did. I love my new Chef, I hope I still think that 10 years from now! I'm very excited (he knows how to bake too). But there's alot that's different so I have a learning curve handicap....but I'll study and do my best.

Pongi I hope you'll help me along the way. The club does a (all you can eat, cheap) Italian night every week. I have about a dozen good Italian desserts and then I RUN OUT. Time to invest in some baking books or a good translation book so I can rename my American desserts in Italian (think that will work). Can you reccomend any that include desserts or good web sites with Italian desserts you like? Americans won't let me put of cheese or plain fruit for dessert....so I'll be looking for help, please?

So thanks everyone, your good wishes really worked


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Congratulation Wendy! I am so happy for you. Hope you will be very happy at the country club. :bounce: 







P.S. If you need a few Italian recipes, I have Nick Malgieri's Italian dessert book.


----------

